# beeman model 1073!



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just my beeman model 1073 for $125.00 bucks and im excited to shoot it. it shoots .177 calibre pellets at 1000 feet per second and .22 calibre pellets at 800 feet per seconds. i cant wait to shoot it. its awsome just from looking at it! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

